# Hello from Scarborough



## Bruce Rossiter (Aug 28, 2022)

I joined today from Scarborough Ontario. I like to built various pieces of equipment and tools. Some of the equipment I have is a small milling machine, drill press, valve grinder, and a lathe.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 28, 2022)

Welcome from Calgary.  We like pictures of projects here....


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## trlvn (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from Oakville!

Craig


----------



## Chip Maker (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from Peterborough Ont.!


----------



## 140mower (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from Lillooet BC.....


----------



## Hruul (Aug 29, 2022)

Another welcome from SK.


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome to the group, (near) Halifax checking in.  

Looking forward to chatter about projects.

D


----------



## whydontu (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver!


----------



## Bruce Rossiter (Aug 29, 2022)

Thanks very much for all the welcome messages.


----------



## David_R8 (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from Vancouver Island!


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from Farm Country south of Chatham Ontario!

Sounds like you are already ahead of the game with all that equipment. 

What are the mill, lathe, drill press, and valve grinder model numbers? Or better yet, post pictures! How well tooled are you? What kinds of things are you wanting to make?


----------



## Bruce Rossiter (Aug 29, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Welcome from Farm Country south of Chatham Ontario!
> 
> Sounds like you are already ahead of the game with all that equipment.
> 
> What are the mill, lathe, drill press, and valve grinder model numbers? Or better yet, post pictures! How well tooled are you? What kinds of things are you wanting to make?


Hi, The mill I have is a Craftex similar to a PDM30, the lathe is a 1300 series Standard Modern, the drill press is an old floor model Buffalo, and my valve grinder is a Sioux 645. I also have a bunch of other smaller pieces of equipment such as a shrinker/stretcher, bead roller, english wheel, bandsaw, hydraulic press, and welding equipment. My main area of interest is in building my 28 Model A hot rod.


----------



## jcdammeyer (Aug 29, 2022)

Welcome from Victoria.


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 29, 2022)

Bruce Rossiter said:


> I also have a bunch of other smaller pieces of equipment such as a shrinker/stretcher, bead roller, english wheel, bandsaw, hydraulic press, and welding equipment. My main area of interest is in building my 28 Model A hot rod.



Mmmmm, a hot rod build!  Definitely picture worthy. 

D


----------



## Bruce Rossiter (Aug 29, 2022)

Tecnico said:


> Mmmmm, a hot rod build!  Definitely picture worthy.
> 
> D


I'm not  sure how much interest there is in hot rod builds on this forum but I do have pictures of parts I've made to adapt various parts to fit.


----------



## 140mower (Aug 29, 2022)

Ummmmm tools and cars go together like Mac and Cheese, of course we want pictures....... Silly newbie...


----------



## Bruce Rossiter (Aug 29, 2022)

140mower said:


> Ummmmm tools and cars go together like Mac and Cheese, of course we want pictures....... Silly newbie...


Great, I'll see what I can do to post some pictures of projects I've done.


----------



## YYCHM (Aug 29, 2022)

Bruce Rossiter said:


> Great, I'll see what I can do to post some pictures of projects I've done.



A car is a project.  @Brent H is working on one now.  Lot's of guys on here tinker with motorcycles as well.


----------



## Tecnico (Aug 29, 2022)

YYCHM said:


> A car is a project.  @Brent H is working on one now.  Lot's of guys on here tinker with  motorcycles  EDIT: (other motorized transportation) as well.


I resemble that remark....

D


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 29, 2022)

Bruce Rossiter said:


> Hi, The mill I have is a Craftex similar to a PDM30, the lathe is a 1300 series Standard Modern, the drill press is an old floor model Buffalo, and my valve grinder is a Sioux 645. I also have a bunch of other smaller pieces of equipment such as a shrinker/stretcher, bead roller, english wheel, bandsaw, hydraulic press, and welding equipment. My main area of interest is in building my 28 Model A hot rod.



Very impressive!

I hereby pronounce that you belong here. Poor fellow...... LOL!

Glad you found us!


----------



## Bruce Rossiter (Aug 30, 2022)

Susquatch said:


> Very impressive!
> 
> I hereby pronounce that you belong here. Poor fellow...... LOL!
> 
> Glad you found us!


Thanks and this seems to be a nice place to visit.


----------



## LenVW (Aug 30, 2022)

Bruce Rossiter said:


> Great, I'll see what I can do to post some pictures of projects I've done.


Hi Bruce,
I was a machinist . . . 
then mechanical designer . . .
then process developer . . .
Good variety of backgrounds in this group.
What is you experience from ?


----------



## Bruce Rossiter (Aug 30, 2022)

LenVW said:


> Hi Bruce,
> I was a machinist . . .
> then mechanical designer . . .
> then process developer . . .
> ...


You have a very impressive background.


----------



## LenVW (Aug 30, 2022)

I just find that knowing about your experiences improves the dialogue.

I worked at Ex-Cell-O, Kellogg’s, Big O and SIHI Vacuum Systems, a lot of years in machine shops finding better ways to build that ‘mouse-trap’.
Semi-retirement allows me some time to explore different approaches to solving problems.


----------



## Bruce Rossiter (Aug 30, 2022)

LenVW said:


> I just find that knowing about your experiences improves the dialogue.
> 
> I worked at Ex-Cell-O, Kellogg’s, Big O and SIHI Vacuum Systems, a lot of years in machine shops finding better ways to build that ‘mouse-trap’.
> Semi-retirement allows me some time to explore different approaches to solving problems.


I'm still trying to find my way around the different areas before I post  more information.  I like to get the feel of a forum so I don't end up crossing the line and offending members.


----------



## Susquatch (Aug 30, 2022)

Bruce Rossiter said:


> I'm still trying to find my way around the different areas before I post  more information.  I like to get the feel of a forum so I don't end up crossing the line and offending members.



Go ahead and do what you are most comfortable doing. 

But I think you will find that the vast majority on here don't offend easily. 

Unless you don't like dogs, or westerners, or easterners, or old people, or young people, or cats, or machinists. That said, knocking somebody's pet machine or their dirty fingernails is the kiss of death!


----------



## Bruce Rossiter (Aug 30, 2022)

I promise to never knock someone's pet machine or fingernails. lol


----------



## whydontu (Aug 30, 2022)

I think you’ll find that the secret ingredients in metalworking fluids makes us immune to being offended.


----------



## LenVW (Aug 31, 2022)

I thought ‘soluble oil’ was the cure-all for the pandemic !!
Just another contribution from a group of guys throwing CHIPS around and producing that mirror finish.


----------

